# Miley Cyrus & Star Trek



## Anne (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, now this is *funny*!!!!!   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k6Lb3kFwJRQ


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

FUNNY!?  It's freakin' hilarious! :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my. Is that really what passes for entertainment these days ?

We used to have crooners, then rockers and mow we have porners.
I'll stick to Star trek and Doctor Who without Miley Cyrus if you don't mind.

And I've just come back from watching a play where one of the actors flashed her tits in the first scene !
It was less disturbing than Miley Cyrus though.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

_*Warrigal we are really laughing at how stupid she has made herself look, her song on that show was disgusting and she should have been stopped as kids watch the show.*_


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2013)

I  can never understand the words of pop songs. As far as I'm concerned they could be singing in Swahili but those actions by Miley Cyrus were very explicit. People buy tickets for their preteens for those shows. Today I heard of a couple of tweenies going unescorted to the Pink Concert in Sydney. The parents are well educated so I assume they know what values the kids will be absorbing. I like Pink but she's an adult performer IMO. I do have a wowser streak when it comes to young minds and lives. 

Yeah, I did get the Star Trek joke but in truth there is nothing in any of the ST films and series that cannot be viewed by kids but people seem to think that they are too scary or too violent or just not cool enough. Go figure.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

_Her antics on stage were disgusting Warrigal,if my daughter saw it and was horrified she has been on a downwards spiral for a while, they say she is trying to prove she is an adult, yeah right. After her fiance saw it he told her what he thought of her, i hope he has the good sense to dump her as it will reflect on his acting career.
                     I love Pink she used to be a real rebel but the past few years she has matured into a fantastic entertainer and a  very nice person _


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

I dislike that girl so much, I can't bear to watch it this morning, but will check it out later.  She's too much anytime, but especially before breakfast.  Just looking at her anymore makes me want to barf!  If you look up "Slutpuppy" in the dictionary, I'm sure there is a picture of her.  What a disgrace she is!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

*Couldn't agree more Katy, i am surprised at her Father he thought it was good *


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *Couldn't agree more Katy, i am surprised at her Father he thought it was good *



*I think dad has been "whipped" for years by both his wife and his daughter.  He says the wimpiest things that would have other dads over the top irate....and says them on a regular basis in defending all her wild child antics.  Still say it's because she's the major big bucks earner.  But a dad with any gumption whatsoever would never defend her over the top ho-like/drug using antics.  He can't be proud of it no matter what he says.  It's just not normal.*


----------



## Anne (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with all  of you; apparently Billy Ray thinks she is an 'artist' now...oh, really??!!  I doubt he'd feel the same if she starts performing in a "gentleman's club".   

Her mother seems to be wearing some pretty spendy clothes, and enjoying her daughters' income, also.  What the hell??!!  I don't know any perfect parents, but whats with these idiots who think this type of behavior is ok, and they're proud of it??   Look what happened to Lindsay Lohan, among others.  Good grief.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hilarious and sad all at the same time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *... He can't be proud of it no matter what he says.  It's just not normal.*



Ah, but Hollywood people aren't _supposed_ to be normal. Usually never are. They have to meet that stereotypical behavior pattern, even if deep inside they're just plain folk. 

As I used to tell my students, this is what happens when you have power without discipline. 

"*With great power comes great responsibility*"
~ Uncle Ben, _Spiderman_ 
(original quote: Voltaire)


----------



## That Guy (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been waiting for her to just go away.  But, I will be watching SNL when she hosts.  Should be hilarious!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> this is what happens when you have power without discipline.



For sure .. that 'la la land' lifestyle... it's total insanity.   We watch,  and wait for them to crack.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, but Hollywood people aren't _supposed_ to be normal. Usually never are. They have to meet that stereotypical behavior pattern, even if deep inside they're just plain folk.
> 
> As I used to tell my students, this is what happens when you have power without discipline.
> 
> ...



*I understand exactly what you're saying, Phil, but in speaking of Billy Ray....well, how can I say this w/o offending anyone?  To me, he's not even comparable to a "Hollywood" type, like say Brad Pitt, but I totally get it.  He's in the entertainment business and they pretty much all dance to their own drummer....exhibit power w/o discipline.  *


----------



## Anne (Sep 10, 2013)

I think Billy Ray is enjoying his 'somewhat new-found fame' since his daughter became so popular.   He hasn't been in the limelight for years, that I'm aware of anyway, so now he's hoping to be in the spotlight again.

Think I'd rather be hiding if my daughter started doing videos like that; but what do I know.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2013)

:goodone:


A cowboy and a biker are on death row, and are to be executed on the same day. The day comes, and they are brought to the gas chamber. The warden asks the cowboy if he has a last request, to which the cowboy replies, "Ah shore do, wardn. Ah'd be mighty grateful if'n yoo'd play 'Achy Breaky Heart' fur me bahfore ah hafta go." "Sure enough, cowboy, we can do that," says the warden. He turns to the biker, "And you, biker, what's your last request?" "That you kill me first."


----------



## Katybug (Sep 10, 2013)

Anne said:


> I think Billy Ray is enjoying his 'somewhat new-found fame' since his daughter became so popular.   He hasn't been in the limelight for years, that I'm aware of anyway, so now he's hoping to be in the spotlight again.
> 
> Think I'd rather be hiding if my daughter started doing videos like that; but what do I know.


*
I think this family got a little short changed on character and scruples.  I'd be too embarrassed to show my face if one of my daughters behaved as she's been doing.....and now the nude photos that are all over the news...cover for her CD maybe? Barely listened to what they were say..  It's all so disgusting, makes you want to take a shower.  But that kid has serious issues that are far greater than her talent.

Boo's mom posted something that won't let me reply, but it is hilarious...the one on Achy Breaky Heart.  So funny!!! *


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> :goodone:
> 
> 
> A cowboy and a biker are on death row, and are to be executed on the same day. The day comes, and they are brought to the gas chamber. The warden asks the cowboy if he has a last request, to which the cowboy replies, "Ah shore do, wardn. Ah'd be mighty grateful if'n yoo'd play 'Achy Breaky Heart' fur me bahfore ah hafta go." "Sure enough, cowboy, we can do that," says the warden. He turns to the biker, "And you, biker, what's your last request?" "That you kill me first."



Yes, me too! Pleeaaaase!  :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Sep 10, 2013)

Never could stand the 'Achy Breaky Heart' song; that is one of the dumbest songs I've heard.  

Katybug, I just saw somethnig about her and a wrecking ball video, but didn't watch it.  I don't even want to imagine what she'll be like in 5 or 10 years.  Sheesh.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 11, 2013)

.

I thought this compilation was funny

WARNING. Language not suitable for young people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=10kcS3EcMBY

.


----------

